# Schwinn cycle truck, worth it?



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 2, 2022)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/275326730460?campid=5335809022Someone has this listed on feebay no bids. Is this not waht it appears to be? Is $1000 not a good deal for a complete cycle truck?


----------



## biggermustache (Jun 2, 2022)

If you are within pickup distance, I think it's a pretty safe bet you'll get your money back. Wish I lived closer!!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 2, 2022)

biggermustache said:


> If you are within pickup distance, I think it's a pretty safe bet you'll get your money back. Wish I lived closer!!



Free shipping


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 2, 2022)

I wish I had the $ it would be on its way to me.


----------



## comet (Jun 2, 2022)

He could have moved it five feet and taken the pictures in the sunlight.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 2, 2022)

Looks like a post war CT with wrong basket and possibly wrong fenders. Not a bargain in my book. V/r Shawn


----------



## Greg Kozak (Jun 2, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Free shipping



I emailed him just to be sure and he said shipping would be $200 extra.


----------



## biggermustache (Jun 2, 2022)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/275326730460?campid=5335809022Sold for $1077.52


----------



## old hotrod (Jun 3, 2022)

wow, that is prewar money and a good deal for the seller on a 6-700 bike...there are two more on craigslist for 2000 each near me, maybe they'll actually get it...and nobody wants my prewar cycletruck...lol


----------



## Dannuus (Jun 9, 2022)

Mine now. I'll let you know how it all turns out when it arrives. No free shipping, either. I payed the piper to get what I wanted.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 10, 2022)

Dannuus said:


> Mine now. I'll let you know how it all turns out when it arrives. No free shipping, either. I payed the piper to get what I wanted.



Looking forward to seeing it and a bit jealous


----------



## Dannuus (Jun 10, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Looking forward to seeing it and a bit jealous



I like it because it seems more solid than the 60s models, particularly the connection of the seat stays at the seat post. I also find it has more style than the later ones with its decorative chain guard and bike specific head badge. The basket is interesting. Its not the same as all the ones you see and its not a wald either. It appears to have been made for the bike with the idea to carry heavy items. The story from the seller was it was discovered in an airplane hangar in Miami. I could see it being used to move airplane parts in


old hotrod said:


> wow, that is prewar money and a good deal for the seller on a 6-700 bike...there are two more on craigslist for 2000 each near me, maybe they'll actually get it...and nobody wants my prewar cycletruck...lol



It was actually cheaper than some of the ones I have been seeing lately. This was my first one and so far, I thingk its a bargain.I look at all the money people ask for schwinn krates and phantoms. And all the reissues and parts. And there's a billion of those for sale. Maybe I comparing apples and oranges but I'm comfortable that I got a bike like no one elses. With respect, I beleive 6-700 is low. The cost of everything is high now.


----------



## Dannuus (Jun 10, 2022)

Greg Kozak said:


> I emailed him just to be sure and he said shipping would be $200 extra.



This guy is mostly a buyer. I dont believe he has grasped the work involved to pack and ship this monster. His entire auction could have been more descriptive and include better pictures. Im taking a chance.  He quoted me at $150. I knew better. It was more than double that.


----------



## old hotrod (Jun 10, 2022)

As long as you're happy, ultimately that us all that matters...but I stand by my valuation...I have a prewar CT for sale for 1k (no ship) that is close to complete and it has been a slow seller yet worth much more than the later CT to collectors.


----------



## Dannuus (Jun 21, 2022)

Finally received my piano case full of cycle truck today!  Looks like I have my work ahead of me. Probably not the best bargain out there but in the end its mine. I'm thinking its a 1957. The serial number comes up as either 52 or 57. It has the later frame but new departure hub, skip tooth gears and chain. Its complete and the frame paint appears original. The sign plate and clamps are gorgeous.someone along the way spruced up the chrome bits with silver paint. Wheels are original. Tires are goodyear front and uniroyal back. Maybe the fenders were changed?  The basket is a solid build and not like any Ive seen in pictures.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 21, 2022)

Dannuus said:


> Finally received my piano case full of cycle truck today!  Looks like I have my work ahead of me. Probably not the best bargain out there but in the end its mine. I'm thinking its a 1957. The serial number comes up as either 52 or 57. It has the later frame but new departure hub, skip tooth gears and chain. Its complete and the frame paint appears original. The sign plate and clamps are gorgeous.someone along the way spruced up the chrome bits with silver paint. Wheels are original. Tires are goodyear front and uniroyal back. Maybe the fenders were changed?  The basket is a solid build and not like any Ive seen in pictures.View attachment 1649753
> View attachment 1649754
> 
> View attachment 1649769
> ...





That serial number was used in three years, 1952-53-57. So the new question is, what year, 1952 or 53. Schwinn did not use 1" pitch gearing in 1957, it was pretty much phased out before 1955. I find it odd that the rear fender mounting bridge looks like the prewar pieces being tubular. I know little about the Cycle Trucks so maybe that was standard for some time? Also, the chain guard is earlier than 1957 and maybe earlier than 53. Some time around 1953 the feather guard had a change with a flat section in the middle for a name decal. Looks like a fun project and that basket is killer!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 22, 2022)

I'm not a CT expert but I've owned eight or nine of these including both first and last years (1939/1967) and saw little difference in build quality--all were good. This bike has the wrong fenders and wrong basket which in my book seriously hurts value. As long as your happy though none of that matters. I look forward to seeing what you do with it. V/r Shawn


----------



## Dannuus (Jun 22, 2022)

The story was that it was found in an airport hanger in Miami. No matter what I do it will never be original. I'm going to clean and grease it and change the tires for now.


----------



## Dannuus (Jun 25, 2022)

I've got it in my mind to powdercoat black and hopefully get the chrome to come up. I'm buying new wald fenders to replicate as close as possible the originals. I work for the post office and think it would be cool to paint the sign plate postal blue and mark it U.S.P.O. Dept. 
     STOP ME IF YOU THINK I'M MAKING A MISTAKE THAT CANT BE CORRECTED! I value your input as I'm no expert in the field.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 25, 2022)

Dannuus said:


> I've got it in my mind to powdercoat black and hopefully get the chrome to come up. I'm buying new wald fenders to replicate as close as possible the originals. I work for the post office and think it would be cool to paint the sign plate postal blue and mark it U.S.P.O. Dept.
> STOP ME IF YOU THINK I'M MAKING A MISTAKE THAT CANT BE CORRECTED! I value your input as I'm no expert in the field.




Why not do it in Blue then? I lived in Mesa from 1959 until 2012 and the mail was delivered using Cycle Trucks until the early 80's. All the CT's were Blue.


----------



## Dannuus (Jun 25, 2022)

I can do that! I saw a picture a guy from the Los Angeles area had and his was black. I've seen some later ones that were red also. I'm facebook friends with the Postmaster of sun city and some of the carriers still have bicycles to deliver mail. I imagine now they are Worksman brand.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 25, 2022)

Dannuus said:


> I can do that! I saw a picture a guy from the Los Angeles area had and his was black. I've seen some later ones that were red also. I'm facebook friends with the Postmaster of sun city and some of the carriers still have bicycles to deliver mail. I imagine now they are Worksman brand.



I had an original, last year (1967) CT, that was used by the Postal Service and it was the original radiant red. V/r Shawn


----------



## Dannuus (Jun 25, 2022)

Can anyone please tell me the safe way to remove the gear from a new departure hub pinion? It looks like it takes a spanner. I wwand to clean the 70 year old  crud from the bearing inside without boogering it up. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dannuus (Jun 25, 2022)

Dannuus said:


> I can do that! I saw a picture a guy from the Los Angeles area had and his was black. I've seen some later ones that were red also. I'm facebook friends with the Postmaster of sun city and some of the carriers still have bicycles to deliver mail. I imagine now they are Worksman brand.


----------



## Dannuus (Jun 25, 2022)

I suppose this could be blue.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 25, 2022)

Personally I’d do what you want with it and make it yours. You started out over the money and no matter where you go from here you’ll never recoup funds spent. That’s not a bad thing though as long as at the end of the day you’re happy. V/r Shawn


----------



## Dannuus (Jul 13, 2022)

My reproduction basket arrived today!


----------



## Greg Kozak (Jul 13, 2022)

Is that the basket from Battle Ground Washington ?


----------



## Dannuus (Jul 13, 2022)

Somewhere in Washington state. Not cheap, but gorgeous and dead on accurate. He has a few more.


----------



## Victoria T. LaRue (Jul 13, 2022)

Dannuus said:


> My reproduction basket arrived today!
> 
> View attachment 1661548
> 
> View attachment 1661549



Where & cost?


----------



## Dannuus (Jul 14, 2022)

Victoria T. LaRue said:


> Where & cost?



Where is Vancouver, Washington. Price is what some people think a whole cycle truck is worth.  Contact James Wright (360)896-7208


----------

